# 1st Completion of the year



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

It's been a long hard winter. However, I was able to get back to the bench a bit at a time. Sometimes forcefully. Depression is a b*tch. 

Had this kit in my thoughts ever since I saw the 97 Hurst. This was one of 7 cars built that year with a total of 10 cars being built. 3 of which are '98 versions.

This is a 1/20 scale Lindberg Firebird Firehawk kit. It took no less than 4 other kits to complete just this one. It's still not complete due to the difficulty I am having in finding a Lindberg Camaro F1. This has the correct front valance I need to complete the car. Also missing are the Hurst/Pontiac Lingenfelter decals for the sail panels. I am having these custom made and hope to have them by months end.

Paint used was all Tamiya. TS-14 black, TS-21 Gold and TS-13 clear. 
I started out by scuffing the highly polished body. I then laid out Tamiya fine surface primer. Each coat was wet sanded until I was happy. Then color coats were applied. Again, each one wet sanded. I then applied two clear coats and applied my coats of gold paint to the spoiler and hood. This was then clear coated multiple times again. Each wet sanded with 4000 polishing cloth. I then did a final polish with 6, 8 and 12,000 grits. After all that I applied Meguiar's Scratch X to get the fine scratches out. I also use Mothers Reflections polish as a final coat. 

The interior was finished in Tamiya colors as well, basically the line of blacks was used throughout. I also flocked the rear trunk area as well as the floor pan. It's pretty blah, but that was how GM liked the interior.

This kit was warped, bent and outta shape like you would not believe. I was happy to have all the extra kits on hand to mix and match parts until everything fit together as best it could. I will admit to lots of CA and 5 minute epoxy. 
The window glass was bad in all the kits. distorted and marked. I tried to clean them up the best I could without marring them. I also had to mask of the windows to add the black surround on the inside to make it look a little more realistic.

Well, here it is for now. I will take some pictures of it outside after work tomorrow in the sun. 
Here are a few images for you to look at:





































Thought I had a picture with the hood off, but apparently not. Will get that tomorrow too.

More pictures can be found at My Fotki

Thanks for looking.
Chris


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Very nice. A lotta elbow grease went into that finish (finger grease?).


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Took some outdoor pics of the car today. 
Hope you enjoy.




























Chris


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

Chris, that is super slick. alot of work in a good paint job.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Chris awesome! Saw your update. so glad you finished it. The paint job is excellent! I see you like those gold rims on all of your pontiacs . Anyway great work


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Thanks for the comments. 
Alyssa, it just so happens the two Pontiac's I've built are in those color schemes. Both with gold wheels.LOL
Hope to get back to chrome wheels again here.
Chris


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Chris! I just noticed this, but did you put carpet in your trunk?! Haha I think that's so cool


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Alyssa, yes, it is called flocking. Basically lint that's been chewed up. I buy it from various sources. It really adds to the realism. The only caveat is that it is really fine and even when it is applied to the tub it still will lose dust for a long time. The model always seems dusty to me. But you can't beat it for realism.
Chris


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for the tip! I think it looks great


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Great looking bird! Makes me smile...

I never have any luck with that flocking stuff...lol...mine always looks horrid.

Steve


----------

